# Anyone in Kitchener playing



## luke090473 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking to join a d&d game new or old rules I'm 41 married and looking to start playing again. I'm also looking to buy dice, just need to find a shop in Kitchener just wondering if the 2 shops by the terminal are still open. I'm looking to play weekends Saturday afternoons or nights and Sunday afternoons as I work night shift Sun-Thur 10:30pm-6:30am. Leave me a message at luke090473@gmail.com or call me 226-606-0973. Thank-you and hope to hear from you. Happy hunting


----------



## Archade (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey, you must be remembering Imperiums To Order! It was a great gaming store. Ive been trying to coordinate a game at Forbes Hobbies on Wednesdays in Cambridge if you are still looking ...


----------

